# Why I don't buy from Newegg anymore...



## moproblems99 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have had similar dealings with them.

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/newegg-shipping-evga-rtx-3080s-without-boxes



> Several hours ago, Reddit posts began apearing from very angry customers who ordered EVGA GeForce RTX 3080s from Newegg.com only to find the cards did not come in their retail packaging, and even worse, the cards were barely packaged properly in Newegg's boxes.




Meh, images won't link but are in the original article.


----------



## xorbe (Sep 24, 2020)

Tom's is cancer with auto-play videos that follow you around and restart.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 24, 2020)

So ether this is a very isolated event or Newegg is censoring their reviews. There is nothing on Newegg site about any problems. At least with the EVGA cards


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 24, 2020)

xorbe said:


> Tom's is cancer with auto-play videos that follow you around and restart.



Sorry about your luck.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't think its just the cards, I even got in a RM850x today and the box came mangled  with no padding in it.

They're probably swamped and rushing out orders.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 24, 2020)

xorbe said:


> Tom's is cancer with auto-play videos that follow you around and restart.



You can set your browser to not autoplay content. It helps. Or you can just boycot the hell out of them and pray they get the message.

But...damn... and.... WHY!?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 24, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I have had similar dealings with them.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/newegg-shipping-evga-rtx-3080s-without-boxes
> 
> ...



Sounds like third party marketplace shenanigans.  Newegg is 90% third party sellers at this point.

If it can be confirmed to be happening straight from newegg, then that's bad.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 24, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> If it can be confirmed to be happening straight from newegg, then that's bad.



Based on my experience, it very well could be straight from Newegg.  Another reason I say that, is what is the likelihood any of the scummy third-parties even got stock?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 24, 2020)

If people are going to pick and pull issues about every e-store, then no one is going to buy from anyone. I've had issues with NewEgg, Amazon, Tiger direct and many more and the only one I won't buy from is Tiger direct after they wanted a picture of my ID.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 25, 2020)

Toothless said:


> If people are going to pick and pull issues about every e-store, then no one is going to buy from anyone. I've had issues with NewEgg, Amazon, Tiger direct and many more and the only one I won't buy from is Tiger direct after they wanted a picture of my ID.



Can't say I have ever gotten noticeably used products with serial numbers sharpied out or OEM sold as retail from Amazon.  Shitty packaging, yes. Or God forbid you have to try to reach Newegg support.


----------



## bmacsys (Sep 25, 2020)

Newegg was great till they were bought out by overseas owners. It is a shame.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 25, 2020)

Given recent history ... I'm surprised EVGA cards are being purchased w/o in depth reviews

970 SC - 1/3 heat sink missed GPU
1060 - 1080 - Shipped w/o thermal pads, pyrotechnoics, recall ensued
2xxx - using non "A" series GPUs

I do see a lot of 3rd party sellers on newegg ... not a smany as amazon... but I have never not been able to buy a desired product from newegg.  I never buy any 1st stepping products .... don't start shopping until news breaks on issues like the above.

Since Tom's (and Anandtech) was purchased by product placement company (Purch) ... I wouldn't bother looking there anymore.   Im saddened to live in a day where this kinda activity takes place... Tucker Carlson had a libel / slander  lawsuit dismissed this week because because in the judges words,  his repuations is such that reasonable people don't believe anything he says.



bmacsys said:


> Newegg was great till they were bought out by overseas owners. It is a shame.



Newgg has has oveseas ties since it's founding.  It was founded by Fred Chaing. a U.S. immigrant from Taiwan,  He stepped down oin 2008, remaining head of Chinese operations and then became CEO again in 2010.   In 2016, Liaison Interactive, a Chinese technology company, acquired a majority stake in Newegg in an investment deal .


----------



## Toothless (Sep 25, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Can't say I have ever gotten noticeably used products with serial numbers sharpied out or OEM sold as retail from Amazon.  Shitty packaging, yes. Or God forbid you have to try to reach Newegg support.


NewEgg has much better support than ASUS has ever given me. When they start taking money for things I didn't buy then I'll start not buying from them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2020)

xorbe said:


> Tom's is cancer with auto-play videos that follow you around and restart.


Noscript + Ublock Origin.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2020)

I used to be pro-Newegg and anti-Amazon for computer parts and components, mostly because Amazon couldn't and still can't organize products properly. 

That changed when Newegg morphed into a company that is simply a storefront for the third-party sellers that seem to sell 95% of the items now, with little support or recourse from bad sales or outlandish prices from Newegg.  Sure you can filter the item you want to only show items ACTUALLY sold by Newegg, but that illustrates the problem: 300 items shrinks to 5 and thus, severely limits choice.

To be fair, Amazon is going along that route too.  We're going to reach that point with them in about 5 years in my opinion.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 25, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> To be fair, Amazon is going along that route too. We're going to reach that point with them in about 5 years in my opinion.



We may find that we will only be buying from manufacturers, aib or otherwise.


----------



## landstrom27 (Sep 25, 2020)

I try to avoid Newegg as much as possible, mainly because they sold a major chunk of their ownership to china. I did just buy a 10850k from them though and it should arrive tomorrow. Too good a deal to pass up. I ordered a 10700k for $400 from Best Buy but it is delayed, then saw Newegg had the 10850k for $65 more so got that instead. Hopefully don't have any problems or it will be the last time I buy from them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> mostly because Amazon couldn't and still can't organize products properly.


Right? Their search engine is absolute garbage, STILL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? Their search engine is absolute garbage, STILL.



preach it brother. that said I do use amazon alot more and I was at one point a big newegg fan. but their pricing never keeps up with market. If my wife is going to get pissed at my expenditures anyway then might as well not make it worse by buying X for $30 more for no reason.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> preach it brother. that said I do use amazon alot more and I was at one point a big newegg fan. but their pricing never keeps up with market. If my wife is going to get pissed at my expenditures anyway then might as well not make it worse by buying X for $30 more for no reason.


Amazon is good if you take the time to deep search for things, but that takes a lot of time. Newegg's search engine is dead simple and is very accurate most of the time. I will say this in favor of Newegg, it's been a while since I got an item that was sold as new and arrived opened or handled.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 25, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> preach it brother. that said I do use amazon alot more and I was at one point a big newegg fan. but their pricing never keeps up with market. If my wife is going to get pissed at my expenditures anyway then might as well not make it worse by buying X for $30 more for no reason.



Interesting, I always found Neweggs prices cheaper.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 25, 2020)

I've been lucky I guess. Never had a problem with Newegg and I've been buying from them since 2001. But most of the stuff I buy is directly from Newegg exclusively. But I would be pissed if this happened to me cause I keep the boxes for almost all of my hardware.


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 25, 2020)

I went to buy an M801P Redragon mouse, it's a 40$ mouse, could only find it at new egg for 105$
I just went to Microcenter, got it for 48$ w/tax. When I bought my vision D motherboard, the cardboard insert was ripped....sent it back
got one that wasn't ripped up - nothing is sealed anymore, not really trusting them at this point, I want all my stuff sealed - and they put 
useless inserts for hellofresh that i'll never use. You really have to search and search not only for deals, but for the right product.


----------



## ThornRose (Sep 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Amazon is amazing if you take the time to deep search for things, but that takes a lot of time. Newegg's search engine is dead simple and is very accurate most of the time. I will say this in favor of Newegg, it's been a while since I got an item that was sold as new and arrived opened or handled.



I read a quote from an interview made long ago, they were asked what they wouldn't sell. Cement. Shipping is too high. But I bought a baby grand piano from Amazon abt 5-6 years ago. Turned out I didn't need a baby grand. I sold it on Ebay.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> is what is the likelihood any of the scummy third-parties even got stock?



High considering many of them can be/are scalpers.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 25, 2020)

Just received several orders from Newegg - all came in just fine - all wrapped nicely in those large bubble padding things. No damage at all. 

I receive items from Amazon, B&H and other places similarly wrapped.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 25, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Interesting, I always found Neweggs prices cheaper.


And they used to be. I can't get over the shipping costs for everything now. Things like a 45% increase in price vs the conversion from US to CAD (not that Amazon doesn't do it too). I used to be the guy that loved Newegg because things you would read on reviews would usually be there and they were pretty good to their customers in terms of the experience. Over the last few years I have transitioned to Amazon for a few things (including Prime video) but the free shipping and same or next day deliveries are why Amazon gets my carrots most of the time. If I am looking for specific parts on a shorter timeline I also use Memory Express and Canada Computers; is pretty good for pricing but you cannot sleep on any product they have in stock.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 25, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> And they used to be.


Still are for many items. It changes day by day so you have to do your homework before pulling the trigger. Sometimes the item price goes up and shipping is free. The next day the item price goes down but you pay for shipping.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> High considering many of them can be/are scalpers.



Scalpers wouldn't have had theirs yet.  To be able to ship that fast.  Though it certainly could have been third parties who obtained some from system builders.


----------



## Bones (Sep 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like third party marketplace shenanigans.  *Newegg is 90% third party sellers at this point*.
> 
> If it can be confirmed to be happening straight from newegg, then that's bad.



It sure seems that way and since it's owned by a Chinese company it figures.

BTW if reading a "Review" be sure to note any review about one piece can and probrably will be about other pieces within the same review too.
In short the column of reviews is "Shared" by all products within the same product group/family by name.

An example is if looking over reviews for a 3600x CPU, you will see reviews about it AND other chips along the same lines all lumped together as if it's all about the same chip model.
To a point it's deceptive but with the way they do it you really can't say that - A grey area if you will.

_There is a small note at the very bottom of each individual review_ saying what it's about BUT if not paying attention you'd probrably think all the reviews seen are about the same chip model.

It may also be a way of inflating the ratings (Eggs) based on how their rating system works too - Can't confirm that of course but it makes me wonder.

EDIT:
Newegg used to keep them all separate but after the buyout they started lumping them all together.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 25, 2020)

I feel the Mom and Pop places of all kinds are stepping up and taking advantage of the times, and offering better shipping and and support. I love shopping the Mom and Pop's, even if I have to pay a few extra dollars. Newegg, has never been a economic place to shop, neither is Micro Center, but we have one close, so I prefer to buy things I can look at physically hold in my hands first. The Mom and Pop eating places in Houston, that have held on, are experiencing a booming business.


----------



## bug (Sep 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? Their search engine is absolute garbage, STILL.


On more than one occasion I looked stuff up on newegg and went on to buy from Amazon.
Amazon's search criteria look like they were auto-generated by a dumb AI.


----------



## Fizban (Sep 25, 2020)

Delivering packages like this is shitty, but I don't think it's all that uncommon. And I don't mean that uncommon, from Newegg, I mean from anywhere. I've received similar conditioned packages from Amazon, Walmart, Target, etc. You have employees that half-ass their jobs everywhere.


----------



## bug (Sep 25, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Delivering packages like this is shitty, but I don't think it's all that uncommon. And I don't mean that uncommon, from Newegg, I mean from anywhere. I've received similar conditioned packages from Amazon, Walmart, Target, etc. You have employees that half-ass their jobs everywhere.


Well, it's not that anyone ships packages like that. Most of that kind of damage happens in transit. All you can do to prevent this is to add extra padding.


----------



## awev (Sep 25, 2020)

I have noticed that Amazon, besides having the lousy search results - you might want to use NewEgg to figure out what you want, has grouped results together.  If , for example, you are looking for a SSD, and a manufacture offers 256GB, 512GB, and 1024GB models, you will find the reviews for all three grouped together.  So now you have a bad search engine teamed up with reviews that don't apply.  Most of the time I do find the item on Amazon for the same price as NewEgg, and as a Prime customer, I tend to get free shipping.  BestBuy can be an okay place to go look at something, say a Fire tablet, yet you still do better finding it on Amazon, as long as you do not need it in the next 48 hours.  And I am more likely to purchase an item off of Amazon or NewEgg even if it is sold by a third party if Amazon or NewEgg list it as being fulfilled/shipped by them and not the third party.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 25, 2020)

I only purchase goods on newegg if its 1) cheaper and 2) free shipping.  Usually Newegg Canada charges more than average and the fact that I pay shipping? Forget that.  I either get from Memoryexpress (local) or from Amazon since its free shipping for me.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 25, 2020)

I just bought this Monitor "HP - 25x 24.5" LED FHD Monitor " from Best Buy for $249.00 US ....... Newegg wants $398.00 US.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> I just bought this Monitor "HP - 25x 24.5" LED FHD Monitor " from Best Buy for $249.00 US ....... Newegg wants $398.00 US.


That big of a difference sounds like one of their third party marketplace vendors.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 25, 2020)

Hmm ... Certain overworked employees in a branch?


----------



## danbert2000 (Sep 25, 2020)

ThornRose said:


> I read a quote from an interview made long ago, they were asked what they wouldn't sell. Cement. Shipping is too high. But I bought a baby grand piano from Amazon abt 5-6 years ago. Turned out I didn't need a baby grand. I sold it on Ebay.



I bought kitty litter from Amazon because I was curious. Sure enough, they shipped me a 40 lb bag with free shipping at the same price as the Petco that is out of stock half the time. I don't understand how Amazon made money off of that order. If I tried to ship 40 lbs it would probably cost me $150.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Delivering packages like this is shitty, but I don't think it's all that uncommon. And I don't mean that uncommon, from Newegg, I mean from anywhere. I've received similar conditioned packages from Amazon, Walmart, Target, etc. You have employees that half-ass their jobs everywhere.



I think you missed the part about shipping


danbert2000 said:


> I bought kitty litter from Amazon because I was curious. Sure enough, they shipped me a 40 lb bag with free shipping at the same price as the Petco that is out of stock half the time. I don't understand how Amazon made money off of that order. If I tried to ship 40 lbs it would probably cost me $150.



You don't ship a billion packages a day.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2020)

Haha I buy Kitty litter from Amazon. I almost feel bad for the driver. Those are heavy


----------



## Steevo (Sep 26, 2020)

Toothless said:


> If people are going to pick and pull issues about every e-store, then no one is going to buy from anyone. I've had issues with NewEgg, Amazon, Tiger direct and many more and the only one I won't buy from is Tiger direct after they wanted a picture of my ID.




Tiger direct lost my business when after purchasing tens of thousands of dollars worth of hardware they wouldn't honor a coupon I got that was for my personal build.  It was for a GPU that zipzoomfly and Newegg had at the matched price. 

If I want to buy hardware and it's the same price at brick and mortar store I go there now.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 26, 2020)

Newegg used to have better Combo deals than what they presently have. Back then I could save $200 off a build with the Combo deals and not having to pay sales tax. Now my state collects sales tax from newegg purchases and amazon will sometimes deliver items the same day so I have little incentive for shopping at newegg. The only thing I'll buy from newegg these days is G.Skill memory. 

Personally I would just assume to go to Fry's but they really don't have have PC hardware in their stores anymore.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Scalpers wouldn't have had theirs yet. To be able to ship that fast.



Yes, several people do have 3080s by now and scalpers make it their business to have it fast.  It's part of their "service," love it or hate it.  200% upmark, but it ships today.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

Do yaw think some of the prices today, some of the online stores might be price gouging? I really haven't shopped "online" for any PC parts this year, other than a couple things on eBay, so I really haven't keep up with the prices.


----------



## Ultra Taco (Sep 26, 2020)

I will ultimately buy whoever is cheaper, but since the change in ownership I've had my business comprimised by buying from the egg, after being a loyal customer for 16+ years they were disrespectful and called me names. I was amazed, I showed the manager a copy of the email and he gave me a voucher, but the time and money I lost in buiness, the hassel, and general unpleasantness of being disrespected and oh yeah, lied to. Just made me feel like if I had a customer that built multiple business around mine over 16 years and then my employees called them names, lied to them, and we failed to deliver in any reasonable time frame, I would do my best to make it right.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Sep 26, 2020)

While the quality of Newegg's service has declined significantly since the change in leadership, the really wretched pit of scum and villainy is the Newegg Marketplace.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 26, 2020)

danbert2000 said:


> I bought kitty litter from Amazon because I was curious. Sure enough, they shipped me a 40 lb bag with free shipping at the same price as the Petco that is out of stock half the time. I don't understand how Amazon made money off of that order. If I tried to ship 40 lbs it would probably cost me $150.


Much much closer to the source. They pretty much deal with bulk freight and control most of the logistics right as soon as it hits the ground. No brick and mortar overhead. A B/M the size of amazon would have massively more cost with leasing/owning/maintaining buildings, staffing, insurance, labor... Amazon deals with none of it. Imagine if Wal-Mart could do away with stores and operate completely out of their warehouses! That's Amazon. It goes right out of the warehouse to your nearest shipping provider a lot of the time, where they then deliver it. I'm sure they save a lot just due to their logistic scope alone. And then another chunk of it is hands-off, with 3rd parties basically using them as a service to replace frontend and backend, to the point where all those smaller outfits do is provide products and extra service. Half the time the even outsource the mfg to overseas companies. All they do is list stuff, keep their books, and answer e-mails. Of course, this is super attractive and brings a lot of products to Amazon with little effort on their part. They accept it into their whole system and off it goes. Everything goes as quickly and as easily as possible in everything they do, because they've been about controlling every step of the process from the beginning and have built up an empire based around moving tons of goods as quickly as possible. They are the developer, manufacturer/importer, storefront, and shipping agent.

Also worth mentioning... they mostly run on investment and expansion. I don't know exactly how they convince their investors that they should be okay with single digit percent margins every year, but they do. They invest everything into the value of the company... just spend it all making it bigger and more capable of doing more things for cheaper and moving more cash. That is it's own kind of value, seperate but sometimes equal to profit takeaways. Very much against the grain sort of thing to do but they get away with it because of the sheer volume and company value growth year over year. I suppose they figure they don't need the profits when they can just keep taking command of more and more markets, because more people may see other investments threatened by that and choose to invest in amazon instead. Even without pulling back crazy profits, the value of what they put in amounts to more as the company grows more. They've built something up where dumping as much of the money they get as possible into the company results in more people dumping money.

I wonder about the sustainability of it. How far does that scale? Not to mention concerns about where it leaves us in the future, and what it will do to the economy. If the pendulum swings back on them, it'll probably massively suck for everyone in commerce, and thus everyone who benefits, including consumers.

But fortunately this is all BS and I have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 26, 2020)

Now that Newegg charges sales tax and my local Best Buy will price match any legitimate online seller I have no reason to buy from Newegg unless it's something Best Buy can't get. As much as I loathe Best Buy I can return defective merchandise there the same day I get it with no hassles. Amazon has been cheaper on several items recently than Newegg and Best Buy honored those prices as well. Also, the chances of getting used or counterfeit merchandise from Best Buy are far less likely than Newegg or Amazon.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 26, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Now that Newegg charges sales tax and my local Best Buy will price match any legitimate online seller I have no reason to buy from Newegg unless it's something Best Buy can't get. As much as I loathe Best Buy I can return defective merchandise there the same day I get it with no hassles. Amazon has been cheaper on several items recently than Newegg and Best Buy honored those prices as well. Also, the chances of getting used or counterfeit merchandise from Best Buy are far less likely than Newegg or Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 169832


As long as I stay under $10,000/yr... I technically don't have to pay sales tax on items I buy online in my state. What state are you in?


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> Now that Newegg charges sales tax and my local Best Buy will price match any legitimate online seller I have no reason to buy from Newegg unless it's something Best Buy can't get. As much as I loathe Best Buy I can return defective merchandise there the same day I get it with no hassles. Amazon has been cheaper on several items recently than Newegg and Best Buy honored those prices as well. Also, the chances of getting used or counterfeit merchandise from Best Buy are far less likely than Newegg or Amazon.


This is why I just bought a Monitor from Best Buy, along with a 4 year protection plan for $24.00, they priced matched Amazon, and best of all I was able to see and touch this product before I bought it. I guess @69 I'm not a smart enough online shopper to trust what I'm buying, I'm sure some of you older folks will understand this. Some things I buy online, but mostly things that are available in grocery stores, but I do still go grocery shopping, for my edible food products. Yes! I love it that Best Buy price matches, especially online products, Amazon, etc. and even if they don't have it in stock, they will still order it if available, for no extra charge.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 26, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> This is why I just bought a Monitor from Best Buy, along with a 4 year protection plan for $24.00, they priced matched Amazon, and best of all I was able to see and touch this product before I bought it. I guess @69 I'm not a smart enough online shopper to trust what I'm buying, I'm sure some of you older folks will understand this. Some things I buy online, but mostly things that are available in grocery stores, but I do still go grocery shopping, for my edible food products. Yes! I love it that Best Buy price matches, especially online products, Amazon, etc. and even if they don't have it in stock, they will still order it if available, for no extra charge.



I'm about one year behind you in age, have been shopping online for over two decades and since retiring a few years ago carefully research what I'm going to buy as well as the price including taxes and shipping before making any purchase. I also have a personal beef against Best Buy going back several years over age discrimination in their hiring practices. Now that at times I pay less than 50% of their regular prices with price matching I get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. The kids in customer service at my local store don't even bother arguing with me anymore, they just stay silent and ring up the sale. Being old, educated and intimidating does have its advantages at times.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 26, 2020)

My store price matches, except all we sell are overpriced 860 EVOs.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 26, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I'm about one year behind you in age, have been shopping online for over two decades and since retiring a few years ago carefully research what I'm going to buy as well as the price including taxes and shipping before making any purchase. I also have a personal beef against Best Buy going back several years over age discrimination in their hiring practices. Now that at times I pay less than 50% of their regular prices with price matching I get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. The kids in customer service at my local store don't even bother arguing with me anymore, they just stay silent and ring up the sale. Being old, educated and intimidating does have its advantages at times.



Thanks to you, now I know I can buy from Bestbuy as another option to memory express here in Calgary Canada, as I didn't know they price matched.  Just checked up on some of their prices on stuff (even RTX 3080, and they have models cheaper than our other, more popular, PC shops here.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 26, 2020)

landstrom27 said:


> I try to avoid Newegg as much as possible, mainly because they sold a major chunk of their ownership to china. I did just buy a 10850k from them though and it should arrive tomorrow. Too good a deal to pass up. I ordered a 10700k for $400 from Best Buy but it is delayed, then saw Newegg had the 10850k for $65 more so got that instead. Hopefully don't have any problems or it will be the last time I buy from them.


I'm sure you can price match with newegg.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

bug said:


> On more than one occasion I looked stuff up on newegg and went on to buy from Amazon.
> Amazon's search criteria look like they were auto-generated by a dumb AI.


You have to really push the envelope of the search engine to get decent results. Takes a ton of time for what should be dead simple.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2020)

that market place should give us a button to blacklist the sellers
i ever ordered a card from local market place and they just send it in bubble wrap, no box, no manual, just the card and bublewrap and the card got bent a little


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I'm about one year behind you in age, have been shopping online for over two decades and since retiring a few years ago carefully research what I'm going to buy as well as the price including taxes and shipping before making any purchase. I also have a personal beef against Best Buy going back several years over age discrimination in their hiring practices. Now that at times I pay less than 50% of their regular prices with price matching I get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. The kids in customer service at my local store don't even bother arguing with me anymore, they just stay silent and ring up the sale. Being old, educated and intimidating does have its advantages at times.


 Thanks for your reply. I understand, and I also understand we all are a little different in life, and have had different experience's in our lifetimes. I was just trying to be sincere about the way I feel most comfortable with my shopping experiences, that seem to work best for my own personal life.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 26, 2020)

Toothless said:


> If people are going to pick and pull issues about every e-store, then no one is going to buy from anyone. I've had issues with NewEgg, Amazon, Tiger direct and many more and the only one I won't buy from is Tiger direct after they wanted a picture of my ID.



Must be a US thing. No such issues in the EU. There is the odd bad seller, and the rest is just trying there best to engage in healthy competition, with good deals and good service...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Must be a US thing. No such issues in the EU.


That has to do with the amount of CC fraud that happens over here.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You have to really push the envelope of the search engine to get decent results. Takes a ton of time for what should be dead simple.



Part of the issue is that they let again, third party sellers in, and they choose whatever unrelated tags they want  to get their item to come up in categories like computers.

What's a dog grooming brush doing in PC parts, you ask?  Ask the seller.  Amazon needs to lay down the law for crap like that, but they don't.



lexluthermiester said:


> That has to do with the amount of CC fraud that happens over here.



Unrelated but for a fun ancedote my friend works in a CC fraud claims processing department.  He says the most common type of fraud he sees is people trying to commit "self-fraud."  That is, buy say a GTX 3090, ship it to their home and then claim it was fradulently ordered and get their money back while keeping the 3090.

No, it doesn't work.  It's kind of one of those "go directly to jail" cards in life.  But you can't stop stupid.



Flyordie said:


> As long as I stay under $10,000/yr... I technically don't have to pay sales tax on items I buy online in my state. What state are you in?



A lot (I daresay almost most) states are doing away with stuff like that.  Here in Washington I pays sales tax on all online transactions, even frickin' ebay.


----------



## bug (Sep 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That has to do with the amount of CC fraud that happens over here.


I'm constantly amazed when I visit there how people are baffled when I pull out my chipped card. To this day, I don't think I was able to pay contactless anywhere in the US.
On the upside, regardless of the fraud level, it seems like the card holder is pretty well covered.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 26, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm constantly amazed when I visit there how people are baffled when I pull out my chipped card. To this day, I don't think I was able to pay contactless anywhere in the US.
> On the upside, regardless of the fraud level, it seems like the card holder is pretty well covered.



We have contactless here in FL.


----------



## bug (Sep 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> We have contactless here in FL.


I'm sure there's contactless where I visited (MD, DC, VA), it's just that I didn't stumble upon any. Vendors don't even know how to use the chip on the cards, they still swipe them. I know at Giant you can use the chip at self-checkout, but I don't remember if there's contactless over there.
It's why it's easy to commit CC fraud over there.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 26, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Just received several orders from Newegg - all came in just fine - all wrapped nicely in those large bubble padding things. No damage at all.
> 
> I receive items from Amazon, B&H and other places similarly wrapped.



Amazon's a pain for us, they just leave it in the rain and some times the just ship in the retail box, My NH cooler was soaked though, o yeah they don't knock either and websites always out of sync but maybe you have to get prime to get some sort of reasonable service.


As for Newegg not bothered with them since the sell out, market place was just another nail.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 27, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> A lot (I daresay almost most) states are doing away with stuff like that.  Here in Washington I pays sales tax on all online transactions, even frickin' ebay.


One game company taxes your prepaid cards. Say you want to buy $10 of stuff. Typically you'd pay $10.90 because tax. Nah these guys will eat .90 off your prepaid $10 card and round up so you only get $9.


----------



## mechtech (Sep 27, 2020)

bmacsys said:


> Newegg was great till they were bought out by overseas owners. It is a shame.



You mean sold by local owners??


----------



## harm9963 (Sep 27, 2020)

OK now this !


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 27, 2020)

I used to buy only from Newegg, but they seem to have gone downhill and now I don’t even browse there anymore. The return policies seem pretty rough too. I know it’s not a PC-components store primarily, but B&H can have some really good deals, and their customer service is excellent. That’s where I found an open box 5700XT for $270 back in February.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 27, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> now this !



Would you imagine that was what the first post in this thread was about?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm constantly amazed when I visit there how people are baffled when I pull out my chipped card. To this day, I don't think I was able to pay contactless anywhere in the US.
> On the upside, regardless of the fraud level, it seems like the card holder is pretty well covered.


Contactless is becoming more common, but yes, for whatever reason North America was slow to adopt it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2020)

If I base life decisions on moving to a city to start over on two things:  Micro Center and access to fiber optic internet, is that shallow of me?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> If I base life decisions on moving to a city to start over on two things:  Micro Center and access to fiber optic internet, is that shallow of me?



No.  It's progressive.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm constantly amazed when I visit there how people are baffled when I pull out my chipped card. To this day, I don't think I was able to pay contactless anywhere in the US.


I get the funny looks when I wave my wrist over the contactless eftpos machine in stores.
My chip is in a wristband I wear, some people even have them in a ring on their finger.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> If I base life decisions on moving to a city to start over on two things:  Micro Center and access to fiber optic internet, is that shallow of me?


Not shallow at all. If those things are important to you, that is what matters.


----------



## bmacsys (Sep 27, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Given recent history ... I'm surprised EVGA cards are being purchased w/o in depth reviews
> 
> 970 SC - 1/3 heat sink missed GPU
> 1060 - 1080 - Shipped w/o thermal pads, pyrotechnoics, recall ensued
> ...


He was an immigrant from China. But it was a US company with its headquarters and management in California.


Mr Bill said:


> Do yaw think some of the prices today, some of the online stores might be price gouging? I really haven't shopped "online" for any PC parts this year, other than a couple things on eBay, so I really haven't keep up with the prices.


Like the guy said it is 3rd party sellers on the Amazon Marketplace or Newegg storefront who work out of their basements.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> If I base life decisions on moving to a city to start over on two things:  Micro Center and access to fiber optic internet, is that shallow of me?


I mean, I could do that. Move closer to Boston, then I get Fiber and a Microcenter in Cambridge. The problem with that is I'd probably be spending twice as much on internet, twice as much on rent, and I'd be giving a whole boatload of my income to the state of Massachusetts as income tax (NH and Texas [location of my employer], have no income tax.) For all that money after a couple months, I could probably build a high end gaming machine. I'd be down an easy $1,000 to $2,000 a month if I did that. In that context, 220Mbit and having to drive at least an hour to get to Microcenter seems worth it.

On a side note, I do think that Comcast fiber is an option in my area, but it comes with a long term contract and costs something like $300/mo for just internet alone.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I get the funny looks when I wave my wrist over the contactless eftpos machine in stores.
> My chip is in a wristband I wear, some people even have them in a ring on their finger.



Here in America you'd probably get some kind of "Mark of the Beast" commentary.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Sep 27, 2020)

Newegg hasn't quite hit Amazon levels of promotion and false advertising, but I avoid both now if possible.  Has nothing to do with their false advertising promotions, at least not directly.   Amazon as an aggregator for other resellers can no longer filter out scammers effectively, and in fact promotes it as a significant portion of search results don't meet search critiera - they show up because they are sponsored / promoted.  I pull up laptops on amazon and it gives me results for "newest model" lattitude running an i5-7300U and so on.   I would bet 10% of what's on Amazon is illegal copyright / patent infringing knockoffs.

Newegg isn't quite *that* bad but they are following the same model.  1/2 of what's on Newegg isn't from Newegg at all, and the deceptive descriptions, price gouging for the unwary, and dubious veracity of the brands abound.    

So yes there is still a place for businesses like Microcenter, who sell their wares themselves and provide good customer service.  

It's too bad Best Buy hybridized themselves on that front, they don't have much for sale in this space but after reading about people getting 'used' and 'fake' CPUs from Newegg and Amazon I bought my i5-10400 from Best Buy - @ the same price as Newegg at the time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I mean, I could do that. Move closer to Boston, then I get Fiber and a Microcenter in Cambridge. The problem with that is I'd probably be spending twice as much on internet, twice as much on rent, and I'd be giving a whole boatload of my income to the state of Massachusetts as income tax (NH and Texas [location of my employer], have no income tax.) For all that money after a couple months, I could probably build a high end gaming machine. I'd be down an easy $1,000 to $2,000 a month if I did that. In that context, 220Mbit and having to drive at least an hour to get to Microcenter seems worth it.
> 
> On a side note, I do think that Comcast fiber is an option in my area, but it comes with a long term contract and costs something like $300/mo for just internet alone.



that is really cool you have such a far away employer. i have been trying to find a remote job last few months with no luck.  even when i find a decent remote job i qualify for it says "you must live within reasonable distance of our location" so yeah... im still screwed.  covid changed nothing.


----------



## harm9963 (Sep 27, 2020)

In Houston Tx, we have it all, or i have it all.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 27, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> In Houston Tx, we have it all, or i have it all.


Howdy neighbor! I'm out by the Horse Race Track on an acre of private property, 1 neighbor, the best of both worlds.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 28, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that is really cool you have such a far away employer. i have been trying to find a remote job last few months with no luck.  even when i find a decent remote job i qualify for it says "you must live within reasonable distance of our location" so yeah... im still screwed.  covid changed nothing.


That's what happens when you have skills with something where talent isn't all in the same place. Even if I got this job during a time without COVID, I'd probably still be a remote worker. I'm 100% remote because of my skills, not so much because of COVID.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 28, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that is really cool you have such a far away employer. i have been trying to find a remote job last few months with no luck.  even when i find a decent remote job i qualify for it says "you must live within reasonable distance of our location" so yeah... im still screwed.  covid changed nothing.



Remote isn't all it's cracked up to be.  Very easy to get distracted and very easy to blur the line of work and home.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2020)

Please get back to the topic.


----------



## ii3osshogg (Jan 30, 2021)

I would never shop newegg.com again. They run false sales, say they are 'newegg sales', when really they are manufacturer sales. They are scalpers and gouge on the prices just like the individuals do on Amazon when stock is low. I have done 1 return with them for almost 400$ worth of un-opened items and they are asking for a month to give me my money back now. I have never experienced any return in my life that it would take 1 month for the retailer to open the box, see their brand new items in it, and issue a refund. They will never make it. I should have taken the advice online of people who have been scammed by them, (box-less items, stolen credit card numbers, defective items, etc...) but i always WANT to try to give the 'lil guy' a chance before spending w/ big giants like amazon. However, Newegg.com have proven themselves to be complete frauds in my opinion and i really doubt i will ever see that money. Contacting customer support is a joke. I feel sorry for the chat operators, as they have to be getting bombed with complaints of terrible packaging, selling items that are clearly used as 'new', and just doing all they can to NOT WORK or give people the items paid for/process a simple return.
  It is like they are probably a couple of guys who go raid amazon trash cans at the distribution center, try to repair what they can, and clean the rest, hoping for people to not complain of damaged, scratched up items and hope they will forget about orders & returns eventually. It's really sad when a smaller retailer does this cause it kills it for the other smaller guys who i would like to offer support to, but after the couple of newegg terror experiences, I think I'll stick with amazon, regardless of how much i would like to try other smaller independent guys... I just do not have the money to 'donate' to their trash-can-turn-around business that i honestly think are amazon distribution center garbage items.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 30, 2021)

After this last experience dealing with Newegg, I'm pretty sure I'll only buy from them if I can't find a particular item anywhere else. Spent damn near a month trying to get a refund on a Z490 board I bought from them, only to have them reject my refund on account of bent pins on the motherboard socket...even though I'm fairly certain I attempted to be as careful as possible when installing the CPU, putting the plastic cover back on the correct way (I figured that out the hard way with a prior board...), etc.. Not to mention, when I first got the board, the box was pretty thrashed, had rips in different places. And when I finally got the dead board back a few days ago, it was missing the other pair of 2 in 1 SATA cables, yet I distinctly remember packing EVERYTHING back in their respective bags. The empty plastic bag for the missing SATA cables was even in the box still, FFS!


----------



## oobymach (Jan 30, 2021)

I haven't had any issues and been dealing with them for years, only parts I ever had to return were a mobo that was quickly replaced and 2 gpu's that were rma'd to manufacturer and took less than 2 weeks to replace. They have good deals, but have merged their site with others (like bestbuy marketplace and others before them) so when buying items I look to make sure they're in stock in my country and coming from newegg and not one of the random chinese distributors. Always ships super fast, Purolator in my area, always in good condition, the latest was 4 parts, all arrived together 3 days after ordering, they were delayed 1 day due to snowstorm.

They have good sales, and they're always having sales. Their in house manufacturer is Rosewill and like most they're ok for some stuff but meh for others. Using the latest computer case I bought from them as an example barely fit the mobo, had to take the foam off the back of the metal plate that fits in the back of the case to get the holes to line up, putting the posts in the holes was a nightmare because they painted the case after threading the holes so 3 out of 9 went in easily by hand, the other 6 had to be persuaded with pliers, some all the damn way in like they were cross threading (they weren't).

I would actually recommend them if u live in Canada, I hear horror stories about American mail delivery like drivers taking their trucks full fo mail into the woods and dumping the mail out in the middle of nowhere rather than go through the work of delivering it, which is their only job, and package thieves making off with random boxes delivered on peoples porches doesn't help (if you are skilled you can fight this kind of crime by leaving a box gift wrapped on your porch filled with a small amount of whatever explosive, I hear a small amount of black powder like a big firecracker works well, covered in feces of your choice, animal or human droppings triggered to the boxes lid opening, place a camera nearby and test your kaboom boom beforehand, you don't want to kill the thief, just cover their face and hopefully their mouth in dog shit, don't perform test with shit, use a shit substitute, trust me).


----------



## freeagent (Jan 30, 2021)

I just built a PC from Newegg.ca and I had a good experience. Shipping was a tad slow even though I paid for fast shipping.. but it was Christmas mixed with Malware.. I too have read of terrible Newegg experiences south of the border.. my condolences truly. And it was cheaper than Amazon.. but Amazon has amazing shipping. They are probably psychopaths on the road poppin bennies and shit.


----------



## awev (Jan 30, 2021)

I use PC Part  Picker to help find the best price and who has it in stock.  After reading this I thread I may just concentrate on places like Micro Center and ProVantage for my computer related purchases.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,
I've never had issues with newegg 
I've read some issues and at least one about them sending damaged socket pins on a mother board

I did buy my z490 apex from them and it was luckily a asus factory sealed box nice of asus to start doing this long overdue 
Mostly before I've only bought memory from them if sold and shipped by egg.
Bought a few other items from the egg too just small potato stuff no issues.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2021)

ii3osshogg said:


> I would never shop newegg.com again. They run false sales, say they are 'newegg sales', when really they are manufacturer sales.


 Then you should never buy any product from any retailer ever again! Seriously! 

Local car dealers do this all the time, claiming they are having a sale or rebate when the reality is, it is the car maker providing the discount or rebate. Grocery stores claim they have discounted all flavors of Cheerios when in reality, General Mills is providing the discount. Foot Locker selling all New Balance shoes at a discount surely is not providing the reduced prices out of their own profits. Best Buy having a sale on all LG refrigerators is NOT Best Buy giving us consumers the discount.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 30, 2021)

oobymach said:


> package thieves making off with random boxes delivered on peoples porches doesn't help (if you are skilled you can fight this kind of crime by leaving a box gift wrapped on your porch filled with a small amount of whatever explosive, I hear a small amount of black powder like a big firecracker works well, covered in feces of your choice, animal or human droppings triggered to the boxes lid opening, place a camera nearby and test your kaboom boom beforehand, you don't want to kill the thief, just cover their face and hopefully their mouth in dog shit, don't perform test with shit, use a shit substitute, trust me).


Where I live getting caught stealing things off porches can end up with the would-be thief getting shot.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 30, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Where I live getting caught stealing things off porches can end up with the would-be thief getting shot.


Where I live, you could get a case of lead poisoning.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 31, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Where I live, you could get a case of lead poisoning.


Mr. Ruger convinced a would-be package thief he was at the wrong house last summer here. He was trying to steal a 96 pound subwoofer off my front porch that FedEx had just delivered. I'd just gotten the delivery notice in a text then heard a crash on the porch. The idiot tried picking it up and his hand went through the box. He dropped the box because it was a lot heavier than he suspected. I came out the front door with Mr. Ruger, he ran back to his truck and nearly hit another vehicle head-on as he flipped a u-turn in front of my house and took off as fast as his truck would go. I suspect he had been following the FedEx truck stealing packages.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2021)

I won't bother with Newegg again until they get rid of 3rd party sellers. Besides, anything worth buying there is already bought out by 3rd party sellers/scalpers. Actually I probably won't bother with Newegg again as there's just plenty of other options nowdays. Past couple of years I've checked there for things I need, but wound up buying elsewhere anyways.


----------



## ii3osshogg (Jan 31, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Then you should never buy any product from any retailer ever again! Seriously!



It is not the fact that i would not buy an item that was a sale initiated by a manufacturer, it is the false presentation/pitch that a re-seller makes to indicate it is an exclusive type offer from them (the retailer). 
It is the old '*used car-salesmen*' mentality, and yes, i am familiar with it... Many women can do it for years in order to get a husband (unfortunately). *LOL*!
   I know it is a part of 'retail', & it was my fault of impulse buying thinking '*Sale ending in 5 minutes!*' as actual truth, when it was actually not, and item remained on sale there, as well as every place selling the item that I later found when doing better research. One item even went down in selling price a few moments after sale. Just a couple $, so no biggie.
   I once worked at a car lot. I lasted only about 3 months. I was let go because owner said '_you are just too honest to people_' and you '_can't be like that here. It's not your job. Your job is to *SELL*_'. And I can respect that, but I still find it a shame that it is just expected nowadays that people will break any value or virtue in trade for money. But it seems to be the way of the world, and I doubt I can change that. But honesty is a nice breath of clean air at times, and becoming harder and harder to find. But i suppose entire incident could have been avoided if I had not bought on impulse & done more research before buying.
However, It is still no excuse to make someone wait over month for a refund on un-opened items that we returned next-day.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 31, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Where I live getting caught stealing things off porches can end up with the would-be thief getting shot.





Mr Bill said:


> Where I live, you could get a case of lead poisoning.



I hear you, but these thefts usually happen in broad daylight when the homeowner is away. It all depends on where you live how far you can go with a boobytrap, another way to fuck with thieves is leaving a gift on your porch wrapped in metal foil and connected via a wire to your homes live electrical (usually the smaller slot in your standard outlet) and give the thief a good zap, skunk juice and compressed air, box full of angry hornets, a combination of hornets and exploding dog shit, glitter bombs, if you have a good imagination and some free time and are in an area prone to thieves fucking with your shit I say fuck back.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 31, 2021)

erocker said:


> I won't bother with Newegg again until they get rid of 3rd party sellers. Besides, anything worth buying there is already bought out by 3rd party sellers/scalpers. Actually I probably won't bother with Newegg again as there's just plenty of other options nowdays. Past couple of years I've checked there for things I need, but wound up buying elsewhere anyways.


So where do you shop then? if your gonna bash them you have to give an option to replace them...........


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2021)

erocker said:


> I won't bother with Newegg again until they get rid of 3rd party sellers. Besides, anything worth buying there is already bought out by 3rd party sellers/scalpers. Actually I probably won't bother with Newegg again as there's just plenty of other options nowdays. Past couple of years I've checked there for things I need, but wound up buying elsewhere anyways.


thats exactly what i do. if i cant buy from 1st party seller, aka sold & shipped by amazon, newegg, i just dont buy it. i dont have an issue with anyone buying something for a buck & selling it for 2, since normally the market is healthy enough to support that practice, & still have easy access for those who dont mind shopping for a better deal. The issue comes when the product in question is in short supply, which drives profit margins for scalpers, which drives incentive to engage in scalping. left to fester, it wont get better, leaving 3rd party sellers to determine a given products value. the only recourse is for manufacturers to increase production, & also drive down hype of their product, & drive down value, so now the manufacturer has a vested interest in this scalper industry. this wont end well if its not dealt with. newegg, amazon, should either separately host, or remove 3rd party sellers who engage in shortage scalping in my opinion.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 31, 2021)

erocker said:


> I won't bother with Newegg again until they get rid of 3rd party sellers.


But that is a common practice. Amazon and Walmart.com use 3rd party sellers all the time. But just like Newegg, that does not mean you have to buy from them. When I research parts at any of those (or other) sites I always filter out the 3rd party sellers by selecting Amazon, Newegg, or Walmart only. Piece of cake.


erocker said:


> Past couple of years I've checked there for things I need, but wound up buying elsewhere anyways.


And to me, this makes sense. I always check and if cheaper (factoring in shipping, if any) I will buy from them. If not cheaper, I go elsewhere.


ii3osshogg said:


> it is the false presentation/pitch that a re-seller makes to indicate it is an exclusive type offer from them (the retailer).


But that is exactly what I am saying happens all the time. I was NOT talking about "used" car but brand new cars. Local new car dealers all the time pretend they are offering "exclusive deals" when it is really the car maker's deal they are passing along as their own.

In fact, if anything, car dealers may be more deceptive(?) as I note, at least in my area, multiple competing dealers in this region will get together to buy a large quantity of vehicles from the maker then pretend to offer exclusive deals. But they are not exclusive and if Ford Dealer "A" does not have the blue F150 your want, they will trade a red F150 with Ford Dealer "B" for you and still pretend it is Ford Dealer "A" is giving you the exclusive deal.

There are lots of legitimate reasons (to include "just like someone else better") for not buying from Newegg. But your claim of false pitches for exclusive deals is not one of them because they all do that.

In fact, it is so common that manufacturers even conspire with retailers. For example, VIZIO might offer 32" TV Model #ABCXYZ*-B* to Best Buy and offer the exact same TV as Model #ABCXYZ*-W* to Walmart so each can claim exclusivity.  This is a gimmick they also use so they can avoid "price matching" issues.


----------



## Bones (Jan 31, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> But that is a common practice. Amazon and Walmart.com use 3rd party sellers all the time. But just like Newegg, that does not mean you have to buy from them. When I research parts at any of those (or other) sites I always filter out the 3rd party sellers by selecting Amazon, Newegg, or Walmart only. Piece of cake.


THIS.
That's what I do as well, I filter out all the shady side-vendors and the price is almost always cheaper period and alot of the time it's way cheaper too.


----------



## trickson (Jan 31, 2021)

I got to say I have been with Newegg for the entire 20 year run so far and it's been nothing but perfect for me. 
Always get what I order not like on ebay where they can actually sell you knockoff / stolen crap made in China. 
At Newegg you get genuine parts NOT STOLEN KNOCKOFFS!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 1, 2021)

erocker said:


> I won't bother with Newegg again until they get rid of 3rd party sellers. Besides, anything worth buying there is already bought out by 3rd party sellers/scalpers. Actually I probably won't bother with Newegg again as there's just plenty of other options nowdays. Past couple of years I've checked there for things I need, but wound up buying elsewhere anyways.


Hi,
Funny same third party sellers are on amazon too and gouge even worse there so I'm guessing you have the same high standard for amazon too 
Nobody is forsed to buy from third parties on the egg.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 1, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Funny same third party sellers are on amazon too and gouge even worse there so I'm guessing you have the same high standard for amazon too
> Nobody is forsed to buy from third parties on the egg.


Amazon has some mega-pirates as third party sellers. Nothing is worth anything until you find a sucker willing to pay your price for it (if it's far beyond reality). Having owned and managed businesses I learned it's far easier to sell many items at a small profit on each one that try to make a killing on a single sale. You also make a lot more money off many items sold at a small profit and don't have money tied up in inventory that doesn't move.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 1, 2021)

Third party sellers are everywhere even Walmart. You just have to be carefull and double check every time. 

Some of Newegg third party sellers are direct from the manufacturer like Be Quiet and in that case i've had no problem with...


----------



## trickson (Feb 1, 2021)

Sucks for you.
I just picked up more from the Egg again just yesterday so far In the last week I have spent 1,500+ US bucks at Newegg.
I always get what I pay for and I have NEVER received any packages from Newegg that where so much as scratched and if You buy OPEN box or even refurbished items as I have , Again never had any issues at all. And from a stand point of returning an item that is defective or even if the box did not come as you wanted you can simply tell Newegg about your issues and they will solve it straightaway!
I had an issue with a video card once that once I installed it there was NOTHING at all. asked for an RMA that day got it Newegg sent me out a replacement video card that day not even waiting for me to send back the bricked card and I got it in 3 days!
No you got Newegg wrong or maybe it's just my white privilege I do not know.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 1, 2021)

trickson said:


> Sucks for you.
> I just picked up more from the Egg again just yesterday so far In the last week I have spent 1,500+ US bucks at Newegg.
> I always get what I pay for and I have NEVER received any packages from Newegg that where so much as scratched and if You buy OPEN box or even refurbished items as I have , Again never had any issues at all. And from a stand point of returning an item that is defective or even if the box did not come as you wanted you can simply tell Newegg about your issues and they will solve it straightaway!
> I had an issue with a video card once that once I installed it there was NOTHING at all. asked for an RMA that day got it Newegg sent me out a replacement video card that day not even waiting for me to send back the bricked card and I got it in 3 days!
> No you got Newegg wrong or maybe it's just my white privilege I do not know.....


7-8 years ago I bought an open box motherboard from Newegg on a Black Friday deal. It showed up damaged, I called customer service and they sent me a brand new one at no extra charge. It's still in use today. Their customer service has always taken care of me without delay.


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Funny same third party sellers are on amazon too and gouge even worse there so I'm guessing you have the same high standard for amazon too


Rather obvious as Amazon has been this way from the start, but you've assumed correctly.



jaggerwild said:


> So where do you shop then? if your gonna bash them you have to give an option to replace them...........


Bash them? Lol, Okay drama llama... Anyways, locally or direct from the manufacturer. There's also lesser known online retailers but I generally don't need to use them. For little stuff, Amazon works fine.


----------



## pony66 (Feb 2, 2021)

trickson said:


> Sucks for you.
> I just picked up more from the Egg again just yesterday so far In the last week I have spent 1,500+ US bucks at Newegg.
> I always get what I pay for and I have NEVER received any packages from Newegg that where so much as scratched and if You buy OPEN box or even refurbished items as I have , Again never had any issues at all. And from a stand point of returning an item that is defective or even if the box did not come as you wanted you can simply tell Newegg about your issues and they will solve it straightaway!
> I had an issue with a video card once that once I installed it there was NOTHING at all. asked for an RMA that day got it Newegg sent me out a replacement video card that day not even waiting for me to send back the bricked card and I got it in 3 days!
> No you got Newegg wrong or maybe it's just my white privilege I do not know.....


Priceless reply, TY.  Never had a problem with the egg, and don't even bother looking around for the cheapest price,  the only way I won't get it from the egg is if they don't have it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 2, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Where I live getting caught stealing things off porches can end up with the would-be thief getting shot.



We don't have that privilege here. Gun control and the whole biz yada yada, not gonna get into that quagmire. A prime example of what happens in Canada is this golden video that popped up on the news not too long ago:










We just spend a couple minutes yelling at the guy and end up offering to help him get unstuck (??), apparently.

As for the Egg.ca, I'd feel fine getting stuff like Samsung/Intel/WD SSDs, Intel CPUs and Noctua coolers from the Egg (all of which I've done in the past) if their shipping speeds weren't impacted by 'rona. As for anything with pins or can't be thrown around, I just go to Amazon (not third party sellers obvs) or the local store so I can make use of their return policy. No AMD CPUs or motherboards of any kind from the Egg for me.

With the stories I've heard from the Egg, chances are if I had any sort of issue with my motherboard I'd have to film the entire 4 hour process from unboxing to reboxing in 4K to cover my ass in case they try to pull a fast one on me by fucking all the pins.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 2, 2021)

One thing to pay close attention to on Newegg is their daily Shell Shocker "deals". Once in a while they do have something worth buying but it's usually old crap they're trying to liquidate. Also, their refurbished stuff is always sucker deals. Their days of genuine steals ended years ago.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 2, 2021)

They still have a few deals now and then. 1 month ago picked up a i7 9700K for $260 and a ASUS Prime Z390-A for $140


----------



## gwildperson (Feb 24, 2021)

And now I don't buy from Fry's any more. Who still has genuine deals?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi,
Everyone sooner or later will have good deals even newegg


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

gwildperson said:


> And now I don't buy from Fry's any more. Who still has genuine deals?


Fry's is FUCKING DEAD! Went into there Wilsonville store everything GONE why have the doors open? Close the place Best Buy same thing!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi,
I've bought more from bestbuy than fry's but I float with the prices like most but fry's has never even been on the radar for the majority of items I'm interested in.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> Fry's is FUCKING DEAD! Went into there Wilsonville store everything GONE why have the doors open? Close the place Best Buy same thing!


Yep, as of midnight last night, all of them are closed.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Yep, as of midnight last night, all of them are closed.


WOW COVI-19 and China took out 90% of the retail stores in America and 99.9% of all restaurants.
WOW thank god I got my parts when Trump was in office! LOL Enjoy the wild ride folks it's just going to get wilder! Congrats on all this to people if NOT for all you Mark and jack would be in full control of the entire WORLD! 3 people running everything! Way to go folks!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> WOW COVI-19 and China took out 90% of the retail stores in America and 99.9% of all restaurants.
> WOW thank god I got my parts when Trump was in office! LOL Enjoy the wild ride folks it's just going to get wilder! Congrats on all this to people if NOT for all you Mark and jack would be in full control of the entire WORLD! 3 people running everything! Way to go folks!


I stopped by Fry's in Willsonville in 2019. They were just barely holding on. Hardly any parts on the shelves. A few OEM systems. A bunch of stuff like made for TV ad crap. I surprised they lasted this long


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I stopped by Fry's in Willsonville in 2019. They were just barely holding on. Hardly any parts on the shelves. A few OEM systems. A bunch of stuff like made for TV ad crap. I surprised they lasted this long


You see the Klipsch speakers I have? That is where I got them and the Sony T.V. 73" 4K for $850 Bucks!! Fuckers charged me $599 for EACH speaker!  I went back the very next day to get more! LOL spent almost 5K there! Haven't been back since.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> You see the Klipsch speakers I have? That is where I got them and the Sony T.V. 73" 4K for $850 Bucks!! Fuckers charged me $599 for EACH speaker!  I went back the very next day to get more! LOL spent almost 5K there! Haven't been back since.


Yea I bought a few things there. Mostly monitors. I don't like them shipped to my door

Would have been nice if they had a going out of business sale


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Yea I bought a few things there. Mostly monitors. I don't like them shipped to my door


My problem is more P.I.G. ( Problem of immediate gratification ) so going to a store (Even one 65 miles away) is the best for me. I get all the cool China tech in one truck load bring it all home and open it all up! It's like Christmas all year round then. Now Chinas Covi-19 killed EVERYTHING!  When will life come back?
I just love to walk into the best buy and walk out with 10K of cool shit can't do that at all any more!! WTF!


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2021)

trickson said:


> My problem is more P.I.G. ( Problem of immediate gratification ) so going to a store (Even one 65 miles away) is the best for me. I get all the cool China tech in one truck load bring it all home and open it all up! It's like Christmas all year round then. Now Chinas Covi-19 killed EVERYTHING!  When will life come back?
> I just love to walk into the best buy and walk out with 10K of cool shit can't do that at all any more!! WTF!


It sucks but people are actually dying.  We need to remember that the shutdowns are for a reason.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Feb 25, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Yep, as of midnight last night, all of them are closed.



Good riddance, I say! Seems like everytime I'd go in there with my dad, there was a huge line at the customer service desk -- people looking to exchange things because they turned out to be broken. And don't even get me started on their PC component section... Couldn't believe it, nearly every mobo they had had a "reduced price - customer return" label on it


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Good riddance, I say! Seems like everytime I'd go in there with my dad, there was a huge line at the customer service desk -- people looking to exchange things because they turned out to be broken. And don't even get me started on their PC component section... Couldn't believe it, nearly every mobo they had had a "reduced price - customer return" label on it


I know right! 
But I did manage to get some really good stuff. I stayed away from there computer department there was nothing there at all any way.


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 25, 2021)

gwildperson said:


> And now I don't buy from Fry's any more. Who still has genuine deals?


After nearly 36 years in business as the one-stop-shop and online resource for high-tech professionals across nine states and 31 stores, Fry’s Electronics, Inc. (“Fry’s” or “Company”), has made the difficult decision to shut down its operations and close its business permanently as a result of changes in the retail industry and the challenges posed by the Covid-19 pandemic. The Company will implement the shut down through an orderly wind down process that it believes will be in the best interests of the Company, its creditors, and other stakeholders.



The Company ceased regular operations and began the wind-down process on February 24, 2021. It is hoped that undertaking the wind-down through this orderly process will reduce costs, avoid additional liabilities, minimize the impact on our customers, vendors, landlords and associates, and maximize the value of the Company’s assets for its creditors and other stakeholders.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> After nearly 36 years in business as the one-stop-shop and online resource for high-tech professionals across nine states and 31 stores, Fry’s Electronics, Inc. (“Fry’s” or “Company”), has made the difficult decision to shut down its operations and close its business permanently as a result of changes in the retail industry and the challenges posed by the Covid-19 pandemic. The Company will implement the shut down through an orderly wind down process that it believes will be in the best interests of the Company, its creditors, and other stakeholders.
> 
> 
> 
> The Company ceased regular operations and began the wind-down process on February 24, 2021. It is hoped that undertaking the wind-down through this orderly process will reduce costs, avoid additional liabilities, minimize the impact on our customers, vendors, landlords and associates, and maximize the value of the Company’s assets for its creditors and other stakeholders.


This is a sad example as to why Free Trade agreements have not worked for the masses. Even though people would say that Amazon, Newegg and the whole internet mail order business were contributing to this it was more the loss of jobs (especially at the bottom of the market) in manufacturing and well paying jobs. Before free trade employment numbers in terms of aggregate hourly wage were on the rise, they have since stagnated. It took a Mcdonalds in a high wage community to argue for $15 an hour and it is now a national initiative. We had been buoyed by the post war economy and enough of us had died to make socialist themed initiatives palatable if not welcome. So by the 80s, even though the Greed coefficient had grown tremendously laws still protected the masses. Then free trade agreements were signed and in Canada Royal Bank (one of the biggest banks in the world) bought Royal Trust (One of the largest insurance companies in Canada) After 3 months 5000 high paying careers were gone. You see in America there were no longer any laws preventing banks from selling insurance and insurance companies from selling mortgages. As a result of free trade our companies were forced to adopt American corporate policy. The problem with that is the Government in power in the States was all about De-regulation so they turned a blind eye as hedge fund managers wreaked havoc on the economy through diabolical greed plays. Indeed it became the in thing and as places like Ohio, Michigan and Pennsylvania waned while places like Manhattan, Miami and San Francisco flourished. It got so bad in Canada that our Government opened our residential housing market to China. The issue with that is there are about 33+ million people living in Canada and 96% of the population lives in 4 cities. Toronto, Vancouver and Calgary and Montreal. Meanwhile Canada is bigger than the United States in terms of land mass. There are not enough housing units (even though they build a new Condo in Toronto about every 3 months) for the people that were already living here and we have openly supported immigration since the 70s. The issue stems from China's buy foreign initiative. Even after the people of Toronto and Vancouver got a ban (if ever so temporary) on Chinese buyers the Chinese government never stopped pumping those commercials. It has led to something that will be a sad reality in a few years time the methane time bombs that are in a lot of these Condos in downtown Toronto. These new Condo units can be up to 70% empty with 80% of the ownership living in China. They become Air B&B and other of those type of services staples. The issue is that not everybody knows about cleanliness. As a result there are plenty of units with human feces breaking down in the toilets. In a lot of these cases the owner never has a clue either as they live on the other side of the planet and you cannot (legally) put cameras in private rental spaces. Frys's is just the latest example of NCIX and Tiger Direct.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2021)

Never bought something from newegg...


----------



## Jetster (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone use Tiger Direct anymore?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 25, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> We need to remember that the shutdowns are for a reason.


Yes, and sadly, for a reason that didn't need to happen - or at least didn't need to be so massive.  The US has 4% of the world's population but 25% of the world's COVID-19 cases and 20% of the deaths caused by COVID-19. It is disgraceful.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Anyone use Tiger Direct anymore?


I can't even buy from them in Canada. The last thing I bought was a 1700x.


----------



## user112 (Feb 25, 2021)

I try to avoid using newegg whenever possible because of the trash return policy they have. basicly if the item is deffective and  you want a refund you they charge you for the return shipping and a restocking fee. yet if you want a replacement it's all free. though I wouldn't mind a restocking fee as much if they capped it at like $10 or the shipping cost if they had a closer return center.


----------



## trparky (Feb 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Contactless is becoming more common, but yes, for whatever reason North America was slow to adopt it.


Yeah, contactless payment is definitely slow to be adopted in the US. I, myself, try and use ApplePay as much as I can due to how it's generally much more secure than using your actual card.


Bill_Bright said:


> But that is a common practice. Amazon and Walmart.com use 3rd party sellers all the time. But just like Newegg, that does not mean you have to buy from them. When I research parts at any of those (or other) sites I always filter out the 3rd party sellers by selecting Amazon, Newegg, or Walmart only. Piece of cake.


But the problem is that with Amazon, the third-party seller stuff isn't separated from the stuff that Amazon.com itself sells. All of the products are heaped into the same inventory systems so if a third-party seller decides to be an asshole and cheap out by bringing in counterfeit items, the counterfeits are lumped in with the first-party product pool and it's well known that this is the case and the real scummy third-party sellers purposely do that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Good riddance, I say! Seems like everytime I'd go in there with my dad, there was a huge line at the customer service desk -- people looking to exchange things because they turned out to be broken. And don't even get me started on their PC component section... Couldn't believe it, nearly every mobo they had had a "reduced price - customer return" label on it



Yep, I bought a "brand new" corsair case from Fry's online two summers ago, it arrived with a ryzen sticker already on it and you could tell it had already been used... really ticked me off. I had to call them 5x to get a return setup for refund as they gave me the run around. Good riddance indeed. I won't miss Fry's, only used them twice. Best Buy, Wal-Mart, Amazon, and Costco are the only four major stores I use anymore. I actually do most of my shopping on wal-mart website these days, they have super fast free shipping, just have to always remember to check the box that says "shipped and sold by walmart" I really hope they pass more laws someday stating all these companies are responsible for their third party sellers whether or not its fulfilled by them, its absolute nonsense. I'm smart enough to avoid the third party sellers, but old people like my Dad just don't get the concept of third party seller, he thinks its all Amazon... they prey on the old and uneducated, its quite sad imo.


----------



## Aht0s (Feb 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Yep, I bought a "brand new" corsair case from Fry's online two summers ago, it arrived with a ryzen sticker already on it and you could tell it had already been used... really ticked me off. I had to call them 5x to get a return setup for refund as they gave me the run around. Good riddance indeed. I won't miss Fry's, only used them twice. Best Buy, Wal-Mart, Amazon, and Costco are the only four major stores I use anymore. I actually do most of my shopping on wal-mart website these days, they have super fast free shipping, just have to always remember to check the box that says "shipped and sold by walmart" I really hope they pass more laws someday stating all these companies are responsible for their third party sellers whether or not its fulfilled by them, its absolute nonsense. I'm smart enough to avoid the third party sellers, but old people like my Dad just don't get the concept of third party seller, he thinks its all Amazon... they prey on the old and uneducated, its quite sad imo.


To be honest, I feel like they make it hard to distinguish between a third-party seller and their own products. I shouldn't have to spend time to make sure I am buying from Amazon or whatever e-online company I am buying from. Just last week bought a few things from Best Buy and one products was from a reseller, good thing the reseller was in my country or I would have cancel it. I use an online clothing and when you buy from a reseller, they redirect you to a different site. To me that make sense, I know right away what I should expect. I know is only a few second to look but it should be easy to identify maybe I am getting old and don't have the same patient as before. Like you said it is not right to prey on people that are not aware on how these resellers really work.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 25, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Anyone use Tiger Direct anymore?


The regular Tiger Direct is no more. Tiger Direct Business is still around. I don't know if the two merged but they used to be different....like Newegg and Newegg Business.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 25, 2021)

Amazon has become extremely problematic since they started using their own (1099) delivery services.  I work from home, have been for 30 years get up to 5 - 7 deliveries per week.

1.  We have a sign above the doorbell that says "Ring the damn bell, we're home" ... has yet to happen.
2.  We have a 400' driveway, the like to leave packages on the side of the road or in mail box.
3.  We had Amazon mark our account permanently, they are supposed to call when getting 'close', we will walk out to meet them at end of driveway if need be (snow, scared to drive down who knows).  Hes yet to happen,
4.  When rebuilding the engine on Xterra, ordered a radiator and timing chain, water pump kit from them.   I tracked the package on the rad, said it was "delivered to residence" .. it wasn't.   Walked to end of driveway, not there.  When wife came home, I had texted her, she saw a large flat box about 75' down the road ... stopped grabbed empty box, found radiatior about 40 feet back in the woods.  two days later, the timing belt kit came, was left leaning on mailbox post along side road.
5.  My son's $600 GFX card never arrived
6.  Bought a matching XMas woman and doggie sweaters set ... dog came, woman's didn't,  tracking said damaged ... Called on 23rd, said wasn't damaged, will be there tomorrow... said same thing next 6 days
7.  Son ordered some D&D tye games for ther "nerdfest" every other week,  6 boxes (game and expansion packs) .. tracking said "Resident took package" ... I'm the resident, nothing came that day.  They took picture ... wasn't my house.

The only time I actually saw a truck was when dog was out ... dog barked, My desk is right above front door / driveway, saw car, went out and got package.  Ask is she was 'regular driver' and she said they have no regular drivers ... works like uber .... could be anybody.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> Amazon has become extremely problematic since they started using their own (1099) delivery services.  I work from home, have been for 30 years get up to 5 - 7 deliveries per week.
> 
> 1.  We have a sign above the doorbell that says "Ring the damn bell, we're home" ... has yet to happen.
> 2.  We have a 400' driveway, the like to leave packages on the side of the road or in mail box.
> ...



I have never had a single issue with deliveries. I think it just depends where you live and who your drivers are. If I were in your situation I think I would just deliver it to an "Amazon Locker" and go pick it up when its ready.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 26, 2021)

trickson said:


> COVI-19 and China


More like the west's constant inability to deal with pandemics, see 2009 H1N1 pandemic


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 26, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> Amazon has become extremely problematic since they started using their own (1099) delivery services.


they have left thousands of dollars of deliveries on the side of the road in front of my house, then marked the delivery 'handed directly to resident' attaching a picture of a box, laying on the side of the road (ive noticed they are unwilling to document their use of the mailbox though, knowing it is a federal crime to use it for business other than mail). they know their service is garbage, but theyre saving money hand over fist not spending those funds on UPS/USPS/FEDEX , & my guess is yet again, profits outweigh costs to customer. its no different than outsourcing customer support. despite how angry people will get, explaining a detailed problem, to someone who doesnt speak your language natively CAN be like communicating to a dolphin. this is another cost saving measure for shareholders, & the customer pays the price.


----------

